# moving the MAF sensor



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

An aftermarket intake will generate more sound from your turbo. They run 200-300 bucks. AEM seems to be the most popular.

Otherwise bnr racing makes an aftermarket wastegate but it requires a tune so you're out of luck there.


----------



## blaizin1020 (May 5, 2019)

does the aftermarket intake allow for the MAF to be moved though? what would you recommend for a tune price wise? i want one but can't bring myself to spend $600 right now for the bnr tune since i also need the programmer.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

blaizin1020 said:


> does the aftermarket intake allow for the MAF to be moved though? what would you recommend for a tune price wise? i want one but can't bring myself to spend $600 right now for the bnr tune since i also need the programmer.


They all include a place to mount your existing MAF. You just uplug your sensor and set it aside and then when you're finished installing the pipe, you bolt on the sensor and plug it in. I'm not sure why you are trying to move it?


----------



## blaizin1020 (May 5, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> They all include a place to mount your existing MAF. You just uplug your sensor and set it aside and then when you're finished installing the pipe, you bolt on the sensor and plug it in. I'm not sure why you are trying to move it?


I wanted to move it because of some of the intakes i was looking at but if you say the come with a mount already then that solves it, thank you.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

blaizin1020 said:


> I wanted to move it because of some of the intakes i was looking at but if you say the come with a mount already then that solves it, thank you.


Yeah you can see in these pics here that they bung is welded onto the pipe for both intakes. FYI these are the only intakes offered for our cars. Well besides the Canada only version that is offered through GM. Not much is known about that model though. 

https://www.cruzeculture.com/collections/intake/2nd-gen?sort_by=price-descending


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Are you looking at universal intake systems? No need to relocate the sensors just buy one that fits your car lol 2018 you said....


----------



## CrimsonRain (Oct 4, 2016)

Be careful friend !!!! Upgrading your CAIntake CAN in point of fact send your MAF sensor into what I can only discribe as various modes of crazy. Which will eventually effect your MAP sensor. If your Cruze has the Le2 engine which if it is a Gen2 it does. Both MAY eventually fail. I hear it doesn't happen EVERY time. But over a long enough period I believe it does. You may eventually get the REDUCED ENGINE POWER because of this and your car will be virtually un-driveable. I have a Cruze Gen2 with a 6-speed manual as well. I upgraded cause I LOVEEDD hearing my turbo every time I shifted. I am paying for that now. God **** MAF sensor is the cause I am starting to believe.


----------

